# fly fishing in the Indian river lagoon?



## rickardfam (Jul 18, 2011)

gotta get out real real early and get shallow once the suns up go to live bait on drop offs. Dont know any spots in the irl, I fish the ml but im sure those rules fit there too. Any spot that you like to fish with standard gear can be fished fly, as long as you can identify where the fish are, dont blind cast all day, itll make you hate flyfishing. Good luck


----------



## patrickmorris65 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks i have blind casted all day before and it sucked but im starting to find some good spots.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Learn where the hard bottom areas are at in the lagoon. These are the best places to wade fish. Fish in ML are a lot easier to target on fly if you can get out of the boat. Locate fish before you start casting. Either work bait fish schools, find tailing reds, or other signs of active fish. If you don't find fish after 15 - 20 minutes of looking then move to a new spot. Spend some time in your local fly shop and find out what flies are working. Clousers or variants like the Chernobyl Shrimp are always good. Surface flies like a gurlgler are also effective.


----------

